# Early industrial music in arabo-muslim world,deprofundis wierd querry mandatory



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I know industrial, real industrial ambient noise strive to exist in muslim country i.e SCH from Bosnia early days or mid 80'' during wartime, but beside this i dont know if there is industrial band in arabic penninsula of north africa.

O yeah i like Osman Arabi Burning sigil ritual music...(from Lebanon)

What about this concept ambient industrial pleasant music whit islamic chants no one fought of this , like prayers yah know...sacred islamic industrial ambient music...

Perhaps muslimgauze did exactly this but he is a brittish the bryn jones dudes, what about muslim or arabic into industrial music, true and genuine.

Hello folks at talk classical :tiphat:


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

I remember the egyptian Halim El-Dabh was one of the pioneers of concrete music in the forties, I don't know about industrial though...


----------



## chill782002 (Jan 12, 2017)

These guys are from Morocco and this came out in 1991 so I guess that makes it relatively early industrial.


----------

